# zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!



## powermike1977 (23. Juli 2004)

moin!
beim zanderangeln in der maas habe ich eine schreckliche beobachtung gemacht! ich angelte an einer mir relativ neuen stelle nicht weit entfernt von maastricht, als ich 2 hollaender dabei beobachtete wie sie einen wunderschoenen zander (vielleciht um die 60cm) aus dem wasser holten. an deren reaktion war zu bemerken, dass es sich wahrscheinlich um einen fuer sie nicht zu alltaelichen fang handelte. bis dahin alles gut!

als der fisch an land war, musste ich die o.g. schreckliche beobachtung machen, dass die 2 komplett untauglich im bezug auf die handhabung des fisches waren. amateurhaft gekeschert, verweilte der fische erstmal ettliche minuten (so schien es zumindest) mit haken im maul an land. dann wurden wirklich komische versuche gestartet den fisch zu halten, abzuhaken, zu toeten. die 2 schienen wirklich unentschlossen. nachdem das alles nicht gelungen war, musste ich mit ansehen, wie einer der 2 einfach das vorfach durchtrennte und den fisch wieder ins wasser warf. dort trieb der fisch dann regungslos den fluss hinab. horror! was fuer eine kotze dachte ich mir!!! 

ich habe die 2 spaeter dann mal vorsichtig auf die ganze aktion angesprochen. die idioten meinten doch tatsaechlich, dass der fisch wieder leben wuerde - der haken war zwar zu tief im schlund und sie haetten keinerlei verwendung fuer den fisch gehabt, aber dem fisch wuerde das nichts ausmachen. ich bin zwar nicht der typ fuer schlaegereien, aber am liebsten haette ich denen mit meinen beiden kruecken alle haare auf einmal gespalten-mit langzeitwirkung!!!

der fisch lebt glaube ich eher nicht mehr, jedenfalls ist er an mir regungslos stromaufwaerts getrieben. die 2 idioten haetten sich doch echt mal vorher gedanken machen koennen, was und wie sie angeln!!! sowas stimmt mich sehr traurig! was macht man mit so typen????

mike


----------



## Frankenfischer (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

#d  #d  #d  #d  :v


----------



## Rossitc (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Du hast absolut Recht. das ist eine Sauerei!!!!
Normalerweise gehören die gleich hinterhergeschmissen!!!!

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Darry (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Diese Vollidioten waren vorher bestimmt in einem Coffee-Shop und haben dann ihr verdünstetes Hirn an den Fischen ausgelassen!! Lizenzentzug und zurück in den Coffee-Shop, wo sie hingehören!#q #d


----------



## robertb (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Schade das solche Leute die keine Ahnung haben Zander fischen.   
Die Burschen sind eh so empfindlich. Einmal zuviel geblutet und mann muss ihn eh mitnehmen egal wie gross er ist. Das schlimme ist ich muss nicht bis nach Holland fahren um so was zu sehen, leider passiert sowas bei uns in der Umgebung auch regelmässig  :v


----------



## knollwinst (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Wirklich unglaublich; es KOTZT mich an wenn diese Pflaumen ohne jeglichen Respekt für das Lebewesen, gedankenlos ans Wasser gehen und denen alles egal ist, so lange es dem eigenen Spass dient. Ich habe vor kurzem auch schon mal so zwei Sonntagsangler an der Maas dabei beobachted wie sie einen schon blutenden Zander (der hatte bis hinten durch geschluckt, hatten wohl ne halbe Stunde lang den Biss nicht bemerkt) wieder achtlos zurückgeworfen haben. Als ich dann wissen wollte, ob die noch alle Kerzen gerade haben, kamen die mir mit so nem "Ausnehmen ist ekelhaft" scheiss.... was will man da noch machen??

Da finde ich doch sehr gut, dass wir noch ne Angelprüfung haben, wo man auch lernt, dass man eine gewisse Verrantwortung trägt!


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Das sind totale Vollidioten!!!


----------



## Arcanion (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

...sicher, dass das Hollaender waren? Sowas kenn ich normalerweise nru von deutschen Wochenend-Anglern in Holland.


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Hey,
ich fische in Hamburgs Gewässern und mußte schon mehrfach mit ansehen, wie Zander nach dem Fang einfach über die Schulter geworfen wurden und dann qualvoll erstickt sind.
Oder kleine, lebende Barsche in den Eimer mit den toten Brassen gehältert wurden. Fische direkt nach dem Fang, ohne Betäubung und nicht getötet, ausgenommen wurden usw. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der sich das ohne das Maul aufzumachen, anguckt. Und was soll ich Euch sagen, es handelte sich dabei vielfach um Unsere Landsmänner, die nur russisch sprechen. Von der Entnahme untermaßiger Fische ganz zu schweigen. Die sind hier so häufig am Wasser anzutreffen wie Wollandkrabben an der Alster. Ich weiß nicht warum diese Leute überhaupt kein Gespür für das Lebewesen haben. Ich habe in meinem Anglerbekanntenkreis auch Russen, die sich nicht so verhalten, aber viele kotzen mich einfach nur an. Es gibt natürlich aus allen Ländern Angler die sich nicht korrekt verhalten, aber unter den Osteuropäern ist es extrem. Ach übrigens, ich hatte gestern Nacht zwar keinen einzigen Aalbiß aber dafür meine erste Alsterschleie gefangen. Überhaupt meine Erste und dafür mit 1200 Gramm keine Schlechte. Alles Gute und Petri Heil
Olli


----------



## voice (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

mal ne frage....wie bekommt man haken in die zwei holländer....
GROLL
voice


----------



## Grundblei (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Brauch man wohl nichts mehr zu zusagen.
Einfach ohne Worte... #c #d


----------



## Lachskiller (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Nicht Ärgern es muß auch Vollidioten geben und die gibt es Überall auch in Holland#q 


Gruß LK


----------



## Funkateer (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

@Darry: Mann das war aber mal ne dumme Aussage von Dir......Gell Du säufst bestimmt lieber!!!!!!!!!

Funkateer


----------



## Seeschlange (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Egal von welcher Nation auch immer, Idioten Sterben nicht aus.

Gruß
Seeschlange


----------



## Zanderkisser (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Hey,

was mit dem Zander gemacht wurde ist auf jeden Fall ne Schweinerei!!!:v 
Zu den Vorwürfen mit den "Osteuropäern" muß ich Dir auch Recht geben.Zwar nicht alle,aber ein Großteil hat kein Respekt gegenüber dem Lebewesen Fisch.Schonmaße und Schonzeiten zählen da bei vielen gar nicht...
Aber wie schon geschrieben,es ist bestimmt nicht jeder so.
Und die zwei an der Maas werden ja auch keine Russen gewesen sein.Also schwarze Schafe gibt´s überall...


----------



## fred78 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Echt zum kotzen, wenn man sowas liest!Wer´s nicht kann, soll es sein lassen, egal ob Deutscher, Käskopp, Bekiffter, Russe, Russland-Deutscher oder was weiss ich!
Wie schon gesagt wurde, kann man die in Deutschland so oft kritisierte Fischereiprüfung nur befürworten, um solche Szenarien zu verhindern!
Bringt natürlich auch nichts, wenn dann nicht anständig kontrolliert wird, aber das hatten wir ja schon..........


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*



> Wie schon gesagt wurde, kann man die in Deutschland so oft kritisierte Fischereiprüfung nur befürworten, um solche Szenarien zu verhindern!




Das erzähl mal einem Schweden... oder Norweger... oder Dänen...

So einfach is' es nicht, leider, alles reglementieren hilft ja anscheind auch nicht, sonst gäbe es diesen Thread gar nicht...

VERHINDERT hat die Sauerei nicht die Fischereioprüfung... DIe Jungs hatten vermutlich sogar eine... Wenn einer Scheiss bauen will, baut er Scheiss, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung


----------



## AndreL (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Hi,
das sehe ich genauso wie Steffen, sieh dir mal in Scandinavien die Einheimischen an, da geht es obwohl es keine Prüfung gibt deutlich gesitteter und Tierfreundlicher zu als beispielsweise bei uns, wo ja nun theoretisch jeder der angelt die "oberwichtige" Prüfung hat.
Es ist nicht die Prüfung die Leute zu vernünftigen Anglern macht sondern die eigene einstellung zur Natur und dem was man dort macht, ein nennen wir ihn mal "einen verständnislosen Schlächter ohne jeglichen Benimm und Skrupel" bleibt was er ist ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.

Da ist denke ich mehr gegenseitiges hinweisen auf diverse fehlverhalten untereinander (so wie in Scandinavien üblich) wichtiger als Prüfungen, denn unser oben erwähnte "Freund" wird sich eher zusammenreißen oder sein Hobby aufgeben was ja auch OK ist wenn der Druck der angelnden Kollegen größer wird, und nicht wie bei uns in Deutschland bei VIELEN üblich die "ICH HAB NIX GESEHEN" Einstellung.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Jup Andre,
genau das ist unser "deutsches" Problem, wenn in der Großstadt in einem Hochhaus ein alter Mensch verwesen kann, ohne daß es einer Mitbekommt, dann sieht man, wie weit die Menschen gekommen sind...
Wenn ich darüber genauer nachdenke, werd ich noch ne Ecke blasser im Gesicht als bei einem nicht waidgerecht behandeltem Fisch (Was schlimm genug ist, möchte ich hier betonen!!) 

Aber ich glaube das führt in diesem Thread zu weit, nich das wir uns hier mal wieder die Köppe einhauen


----------



## carphunter1990 (25. Juli 2004)

*Mich juckts schon in der Faust*

Die Typen gehören windelweich geprügelt und dann selbst an den Haken gehängt!  #q :e :e


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Carphunter1990,
ich halte es Deinem Alter zugute (falls Du wirklich 14 bist)... Aber solche Sprüche brauchen wir nicht!!

Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt und ist somit nie gut!! Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder gleich auf den anderen losschlägt!?

Also, bischen langsam mit solchen Sprücken,ok?


----------



## Hering-ASS (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

Wenn es wirklich Holländer waren sollten Sie lieber bei Ihren fahrbaren
Eigentumswohnungen bleiben.Davon verstehen Sie vielleicht etwas mehr!?!
:v


----------



## carphunter1990 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Carphunter1990,
> ich halte es Deinem Alter zugute (falls Du wirklich 14 bist)... Aber solche Sprüche brauchen wir nicht!!
> 
> Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt und ist somit nie gut!! Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder gleich auf den anderen losschlägt!?
> ...




Hast Recht! #t 
Sorry, hab mich von der angeheizten Stimmung mitreißen lassen! #a


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

moin!
falls mich hier einer falsch verstanden hat, der thread galt nicht gegen hollaender zu gehen. es waren halt welche, wobei ich nicht glauben kann, dass das nicht auch bei menschen anderer nationen vorkommt! egal wer so etwas macht, dem gehoert die angel entzogen und 2 wochen urlaub in der vieh-haltung, aber auf der anderen seite, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.

ich habe schon viel von den vorwuerfen gegen osteuropaer gehoert. klar das man sich da ein gewisses bild macht. aber auch hier denke ich, dass nicht jeder (aber wie es sich anhoert leider eine vielzahl) ueber den gleichen kamm zu scheeren ist (nur leider zu viele). 

@seeschlange: genau das meine ich!!!!

mike


----------



## Knobbes (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: zander halbtot und mit haken wieder ins wasser geworfen!*

@powermike1977,
solche Deppen, da hattest du schon recht.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

